# Needed: Recipe for Pismo Clams



## dos nguyen (Jul 14, 2014)

So I've been catching these Pismo Clams off the coast by my place, and I realized that they're way too big to be cook like regular clams. Does anyone have any creative recipes for these babies, beside clam chowder? I can only eat so much chowder.haha. Thanks in advance!





  








pismoclam.jpg




__
dos nguyen


__
Jul 15, 2014


----------

